# كيفية صناعة الكومفورت



## ahmad-alwaish (12 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء التام من لديه خلطة الكومفورت المعطر والمطري للالبسة الرجاء اخباري بها ضروري جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا الموقع المحترم


----------



## NASR-EG (12 يوليو 2013)

طلبك متوفر الرجاء ارسال وسيلة اتصال على الرسائل الخاصة وشكرا


----------



## صباحكو (20 يوليو 2013)

ممكن اضافة طريقة مطري الاقمشه على المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة ولك كل الشكر


----------



## مازن81 (20 يوليو 2013)

اخي المنتدى مليئ بطريقة صناعة مطري الغسيل عملية بحث بسيطة منك وستجد اكثر من طريقة ولتسهيل بحثك اكتب كيفية صناعة الداوني


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي مازن على هذه المعلومة


----------

